# This Dog Always Surprises Me



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Gatsby and I started a, ahhh - relationship class tonight. Our agility trainer has trained under Suzanne Clothier (our trainer's name is Sue so I feel like I've tapped into the secret society of dog trainers named Sue ) and this class is based on her stuff. I'm feeling a lot better, I was on the verge of deciding to never trial him. Working with someone else and in a group is a lot better for me, I get frustrated and stuck when I'm on my own.

I was half an hour late because my GPS decided I would enjoy the scenic route, and after being in a crate all day, Gatsby was literally shaking with energy. The first thing we did was work on auto check ins. The dogs were loose (one at a time) in a fenced area and we rewarded every time the dog checked in. Gatsby is a big fan of the drive-by, it looks like he's coming right in and there is eye contact, but then he'll buzz right by. He also had to pee on everything, even when there was no more pee. We got a couple good ones in, but just as our turn was ending he stopped and LOOKED at me. I marked and he came right in! He always knows where I am, but he doesn't do more than just keep track of me. There isn't a connection. 

There are four other dogs in the class, but the one Rottweiler really gives Gatsby trouble. He needs a lot of space but what really surprised me is he really tried to control himself tonight. A lot of time I don't think he's trying. I verbally coach him a lot. A Lot. Like major dog training weakness. He still did a lot of lunging and barking and we increased space a lot and he spent a lot of time on my lap, but I also got a lot of eye contact. STRONG eye contact, too. I might have accidently taught him to bark-lunge-look-treat, but I'll take it. To start with, anyway.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

What kind of class is this, exactly? Geared towards performance dogs with attention/reactivity issues? Sounds really interesting.

The auto check in is really interesting! Marge has decent attention, and I do click/treat when she's out on her 20' leash and looks towards me, but I wonder if I could incorporate something like this in to the few times that she actually gets to be truly loose (like when she has play time with friends at the club).

PS - You need to change your signature! Finally!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

: DDD You're right! I did need to change my signature! 

I don't have the full scoop on all the other dogs. I'm pretty sure they're all performance dogs, mainly focused on agility but other sports too. Some of the dogs were issue-y-er than others, Gatsby was the most vocal about it. I feel so bad for him, no one believes me when I say he really is fabulous with other dogs. I wish I had the words to describe him tonight though! I was incredibly proud. For some reason he never seems as difficult in front of other people. He doesn't really split attention well but he was trying _so hard_ to stay focused.


----------

